# Whirlpool Ice Maker has stopped making ice



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

First thing to check is the switch on the wall of the freezer to make sure that nobody accidentally turn it off.

Check the continuity of the valve at the back of the fridge, there are two one for the water dispenser and one for the ice maker.

You can also put the ice maker sensor into self-diagnostics.

There should be a technician sheet in behind the kick plate stuck to the bottom of the fridge in an envelope.

This will help you do the test.

If you need a part here is a good place to get your Whirlpool parts.


----------



## jpetersen5 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot!!

I may have found the issue, but I am going to try the self diagnostic thing if I can find the tech sheet....

It seems that my problem may be that my water line comes from a reverse osmosis system. I have never had a problem before, but reading it says that it requires a specific water pressure 301-20 PSI. I called the guy that installed my softener and RO system and he said that if the filter needs to be replaced, which I think it does, this could slow down the water pressure enough to the point where the ice maker won't make ice anymore. He siad even lowering the pressure to 29PSI could cause me issues. He told me that the line could be frozen and suggested, 1, replacing my system filter, and 2, taking a hair dryer to the water output area by the ice tray to thaw any potential freeze in the line...

Any experts here agree with this?!

Is there a better place to blow the hair dryer. All I see as exposed in a little black rubber part that comes down from the top of the fridge and into the tray. That part has no freeze to it, but I imagine something up in the fridge ties into that part and thats where the freeze might be. Would blowing hot air into this black part be good to thaw any potential freeze higher in the line!?

Thanks,


----------



## jpetersen5 (Mar 10, 2008)

OK, I replaced my filter to up the water pressure and then took a blow dryer to the little tube coming down from the ceiling of the fridge, but I don't know how long I should have done this for and since I don't see a spot where there is actually a frozen line, I don't even know if this did any good...

I am still not getting ice. Can anyone explain exactly how the blow dryer to thaw a frozen line should work. How long, where I do it, etc..

Thanks,


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

If the water pressure drops low enough going to the fridge the water valve on the fridge would not close which would cause the ice maker to over flow and the water dispenser would not shut off. 

So the water pressure is not an issue.

If the line was frozen it would likely take about 15 to 20 minutes to thaw but you have to be careful not to melt any of the plastic.

The ice make will not work if the temperature is above 5 degrees.

Did you find the technician sheet?

Try turning the fridge off or unplugging it. If the compressor is running when you unplug it wait twenty minutes and then plug it back in.

Wait a little while and then see if the ice maker got any water.


----------



## mal3330 (Apr 13, 2008)

girltech said:


> If the water pressure drops low enough going to the fridge the water valve on the fridge would not close which would cause the ice maker to over flow and the water dispenser would not shut off.
> 
> 
> I have a problem that you may have solved for me. When I disconnect the electrical power to the icemaker water valve and turn on the water, water flows through the valve into the freezer. I've replaced the valve (twice actually), with the same results. I've just tested the continuity between the coils on the valve, and the results are fine.
> ...


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> The icemaker is connected to a reverse osmosis system. Could that system cause the normally-closed valve to remain open?


With very low water pressure, yes. The fill valve needs pressure difference between the incomming water and outgoing to close properly.

jeff.


----------



## mal3330 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks, Jeff. I'll try to bypass the reverse osmosis system to see if the valve closes with no electrical power.

Thanks again,
Malcolm


----------

